# Is Corsair GS 600 psu A good One for my rig?



## Vamsisd (Feb 27, 2012)

Intel Core i5-2500k
Asus P8P67 pro
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Corsair Vengeance 8gb 1600(4gb x 2)
Sapphire Radeon Hd 7950(Most Probably  )
Hp Dvd Burner--*NO* bluray.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
I've pretty much exhausted my Budget--Hope the *GS 600* is good one.
Another one--I'm *Not* interested in adding another gpu.only one.

And *thank You! *for Helping!


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep its enough if you are not going to overclock seriously, a TX 850 would be a good choice if you are into heavy overclocking.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

extreme psu calculator


----------



## koolent (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup, its all right.. Get all the specifications after opening the cabinet and the try the wattage calculator here


----------



## Vamsisd (Feb 27, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Yep its enough if you are not going to overclock seriously, a TX 850 would be a good choice if you are into heavy overclocking.



Jeez --- I forgot.
Thinking to take it to 4-4.2 stable overclock...i wld'nt meddle withthe gpu though---it's great even at stock speeds.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 27, 2012)

if you are going for a 7950 then go with a Gen3 motherboard it will be more futureproof 
something like Asus Maximus Gene Z / Gen 3 i m not sure about the prices of Gen3 version of the motherboard but the PCIe 2.0 version costs around 12.5k to 13k and trust me they overclock the CPU like monsters


ArjunKiller said:


> Yep its enough if you are not going to overclock seriously, a TX 850 would be a good choice if you are into heavy overclocking.


850 watts is a overkill a 700watts can easily handle a 7950 CF  here have a look 
How much Power does your Grapic card Need ??

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/graphics/sapphire-radeon-hd-7950-oc/31_pw-xbt.png
*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1329684795vpA5Su85iy_9_1.gif
HIS Radeon HD 7950 CrossFire Graphics Card Review

i would recommend a 
Seasonic S12II-620 620 W Rs.4500
or
Cooler Power Silent Pro M700 Rs.6800

dont worry that coolermaster PSU is safer read this
On CoolerMaster (refresh)


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 27, 2012)

silent pro and gold series is alright, but its not that great, there are better seasonic/antec options at that price levels


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> silent pro and gold series is alright, but its not that great, there are better seasonic/antec options at that price levels



you won't find Silent Pro & Gold series here easily. Ask for them and you'll be forwarded a diwali dhamaka package


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 28, 2012)

Silent pro is overpriced ....

I again recommend a Seasonic 620W S12D 80 plus bronze 5 yr warranty for 4.4k


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2012)

For op's  rig something like Corsair TX750v2 or GS700 is reccomended.GS700 is a cheaper option.


----------



## Vamsisd (Feb 28, 2012)

@Tarun:Nice...Looks like the Seasonic one's gonna be my choice......

btw...How is the warranty service of seasonic if any problem occurs?

The seasonic one's pretty cheap(compared to others).... so go with that ?final?

And about the Mobo........Tight budget....10k is the limit for mobo....but going for a p8p67 pro........i'm sure it'l overclock the cpu to 4.5 ghz easily right? I'm even getting an aftermarket cooler like i mentioned.



Tarun said:


> if you are going for a 7950 then go with a Gen3 motherboard it will be more futureproof
> something like Asus Maximus Gene Z / Gen 3 i m not sure about the prices of Gen3 version of the motherboard but the PCIe 2.0 version costs around 12.5k to 13k and trust me they overclock the CPU like monsters.
> 
> [I[/url]



Flipkart.com: Online Store  

is that the one?hmm..not much of a price difference......Shld research... 
Next upgrade very far off..... THANKS for the suggestion.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 28, 2012)

seasonic has the best warranty of 5 years go ahead 
about the motherboard get this ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Rs.10,253
that motherboard is for 130$ on newegg which is Rs.6405 in INR and what we have to pay 4000bucks extra  
Cooler a CM 212 EVO for 2k is good for a 4.5Ghz overclock 
Hope that helped


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 29, 2012)

@OP,2500k is a very good chip and p67 mobo means u r looking for oc that bad boy .. . But i would like to suggest to go for z68 mobo. Coz u will get a backup display as well.
OC in sb is very easy, u can find lots of articles in google. But every chip is diffrent. Increase clock speed and test with prime95. I think upto 1.3v u can bump ur clock ratio. Lots of guys achived 4.2-4.5 with 1.3v on air.
Once u oc ur cpu and gpu it required lots of power, so choose any 80+ psu which have more wt and more amps .


----------

